# Just got a Klein Quantum Pro!



## bakaboi

I think it's about a 2000, and I rode it home knowing it needed a little work.

Trued the front wheel (Aksuim Race set on it) and it has full 2007 Dura-Ace and it has been well loved, but I worry about the proprietry integrated headset. I want to ride this bike a long time and hope it'll hold up, but am concerned about finding parts, tools and expertise.

It rides beautifully, this is my first road bike after years of DH and then FG riding (it feels a lot like my old Fuji Track Comp, stiff, light and aggresive geometry)

I also want to change the stem for a Thomson and I am about to install new gear cables as the current ones both have a frayed strand at the BB cable guide.

I'm sorry if there is a Post Your Klein thread, I couldn't find it (not stickied! hint hint!) but here are some photos!:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzoklein

what a sweet ride you got man, I own a Q-Pro XX and love everything about it

I did not find a Post your klein Thread either maybe we should start one soon


----------



## bakaboi

I was starting to think that there were no more Klein riders anymore!

I think if we start a thread now, there will just be 2 bikes posted in it!


----------



## Green Dragoon

I have a Kleing Attitude Comp mountain bike....bought some 14 odd years ago. Still love that bike.


----------



## MorganRaider

Sweet Bike - like the color too.


----------



## BuenosAires

Very nice. I have a Klein Pulse Comp mountain bike from 96. Still going strong!


----------



## edscueth

Thats a nice looking Klein. I have a Klein Pulse Comp MTB - I swear it rides as nice and smooth as my carbon road bike - if I had extra cash I would by one of there road bikes.


----------



## cyclust

Very nice. BTW, that's well before 2000, probably about a '96, give or take a year. By 2000, they had switched to standard headsets.


----------



## the_don

After checking the serial, it is indeed a 1996!

after a bit more research I also see that the 2000 models have the newer Klein logo as well.

I am toying with the idea of getting a new(er) frameset. But this rides great and is setup pretty much perfectly for me as it is!

I do like the orange frames and the iridesant colours (blue/green/purple) too. maybe I will buy a few, I also would like to try a later model frame with the carbon stays.


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

Just got a 91-92 Klein Quantum in blurple that will have yellow tape, seat, and tires. Got it for $300


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

Just got a 91-92 Klein Quantum in blurple that will have yellow tape, seat, and tires. Got it for $300


----------



## arman77

*I too have a Klein Quantum Pro that is a 2000 model!*

I bought mine 368 days ago, and have since put over 5000 miles on it! It was my first road bike! Full Dura-Ace with the exception that I put a Shimano FC R 700 Compact Crank on it with a Sram 9 speed 11-26 cassette for the hills here where I live. Mine is a 59 cm, and I am a large guy, 6'5 275. The Rolf Vector Pro Wheels are fantastic! I paid $500 for mine

I will continue to ride it until I get my pennies saved up to get a Moots Vamoots;-)

Bruce


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

arman77 said:


> I bought mine 368 days ago, and have since put over 5000 miles on it! It was my first road bike! Full Dura-Ace with the exception that I put a Shimano FC R 700 Compact Crank on it with a Sram 9 speed 11-26 cassette for the hills here where I live. Mine is a 59 cm, and I am a large guy, 6'5 275. The Rolf Vector Pro Wheels are fantastic! I paid $500 for mine
> 
> I will continue to ride it until I get my pennies saved up to get a Moots Vamoots;-)
> 
> Bruce


could you show some pics. This will probably be the only bike that I will own, except if I can find a quantum pro. I can't seem to like the modern bikes of today.


----------



## arman77

*Pictures of my Klein*

Here are a couple of links to pictures of my 2000 Klein in Sedona Orange:

https://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/b_conley/Bike Pictures/?action=view&current=PC190654.jpg

https://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/b_conley/Bike Pictures/?action=view&current=PC190656.jpg

Bruce


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

arman77 said:


> Here are a couple of links to pictures of my 2000 Klein in Sedona Orange:
> 
> https://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/b_conley/Bike Pictures/?action=view&current=PC190654.jpg
> 
> https://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/b_conley/Bike Pictures/?action=view&current=PC190656.jpg
> 
> Bruce


That's a really nice color. Do you think painters can duplicate that kind of color?


----------



## arman77

*Bike color...*

If you know a custom paint shop they should be able to match it. I do not know where you live and I only know of one shop for sure in Arkansas where I live that could possibly match the Klein paint job.

Bruce


----------



## The Weasel

Up until this summer, I rode a Quantum Race since 2001. I actully would like to put a newer groupo on it and use use as my winter bike. The ride is quite nice for an aluminum frame.


----------



## fnoflyfish

arman77 said:


> Here are a couple of links to pictures of my 2000 Klein in Sedona Orange:
> 
> https://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/b_conley/Bike Pictures/?action=view&current=PC190654.jpg
> 
> https://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af301/b_conley/Bike Pictures/?action=view&current=PC190656.jpg
> 
> Bruce


I just bought this same model off of a friend, full D/A, with a set of Zipp (alum) 32 spokes, light and fast.. LOVE THIS BIKE!


----------



## llcooljunr

What's a good price for a Klein Quantum? They seem pretty pricey on ebay and craigslist.


----------



## llcooljunr

After some debate, I finally decided on pulling the trigger on one. This is a 51cm Klein Quantum II, picked up from ebay for 435. The description read 1998, but after doing some research, I think it's around 93-94? Just got it tuned up with some new continental tires. The bike came with Shimano 600 group, triple crank, with sram 9 speed cassette. The pictures are showing a real dull purple; its actually a brighter pink in person.


----------



## cyclust

I never understood why Trek dropped Klein, especially when they almost simutaneously introduced the Fisher line. Kleins were great bikes, very unique, GREAT paint schemes. I'm always watching for nice Kleins to buy. I've owned at least a dozen over the years.


----------



## parachutem

*Having to sell my 99 klein quantum race*

Hello,

I am trying to figure out pricing on my bike, any ideas where I can start?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5743708396/in/photostream

99 klein quantum race 57
shimano ultegra new
look keo
selle ultegra carbon seat post
rolf vector comp
continental 4000 grand prix
profile design water bottle cages cf


----------



## the_don

Updated bike photo. Converted MC2 stem system to regular 1 1/8th 3T Arx pro stem and Deda short reach bars. Also picked up some mint condition Rev X. 

Sorry for account name change, I lost my password, but got back now. 

Also testing tapatalk app features with iPhone.


----------



## Harley

*glad 2c klein posting. sadly, mine broke after 15 years*

Glad 2c klein posting. Nice bike. Sadly, my Quantum Pro broke after 15-20 years. The derailleur broke, came off, bent the frame derailleur hanger and ruined the rolf vector pro back wheel as well. 

What can I do? I am afraid the frame is broken now. I am now retired and do not have the money I had when I bought the bike. It has been a wonderful ride for me over many years of riding; a very responsive and pleasurable ride. I feel I have lost a friend and relative.


----------



## samh

*mc2 stem?*



the_don said:


> Updated bike photo. Converted MC2 stem system to regular 1 1/8th 3T Arx pro stem and Deda short reach bars. Also picked up some mint condition Rev X.
> 
> What is mc2 stem? I think I bought one, it looked like regular 1 1/8?


----------



## the_don

samh said:


> What is mc2 stem? I think I bought one, it looked like regular 1 1/8?


An MC2 stem is a stem for Klein 1 1/16th inch steerer tubes. They use a collet locking system to attach to the tube and don't use a steerer cap to tighten the load on the bearings. 

They are also amazingly machined. But only allow me to mount 26mm bars, so it had to go. The Arx is light, looks nice and is used a lot so I can trust it.


----------



## bakdaman

wrong forum


----------



## the_don

bakdaman said:


> wrong forum


If you are in the wrong forum, then go away!


----------



## toymanator

cyclust said:


> I never understood why Trek dropped Klein, especially when they almost simutaneously introduced the Fisher line. Kleins were great bikes, very unique, GREAT paint schemes. I'm always watching for nice Kleins to buy. I've owned at least a dozen over the years.


+1 Kleins are a classy ride!


----------



## odyofael

Just won a 2001 Quantum Pro Crazy Plum color on ePray. It will be replacing my '99 Quantum Race. Will be posting pics once assembly is finished. For now, here is my '99 Q Race.


----------



## the_don

Nice! Come join the Klein owners group on Facebook and share your experiences!


----------



## billvee

I just purchased a Klein Quantum road bike from a guy that used it a couple of times for triathlons. It has serial number 53E1095167. It is a pearl white color and has Shimano 105 components on it. It seems to be in good shape but I would like to change a few items on it such as a compact drive train. I will show a picture of it later but I would like to know if anyone can tell me a little more about this bike. I noticed that there is a bike shop sticker on it and it was originally purchased in Portland, Maine and I am in Utah. It looks like this bike has been around some.


----------

